# "How do I disconnect the top speed limiter?"



## S14_Sam (Mar 15, 2005)

I was wondering how I disconnect the Top Speed Limiter on my 1995 240sx.
Any help would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Be easy on him He's a good friend of mine, and just learned how to work a forum


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Be easy on him He's a good friend of mine, and just learned how to work a forum


On the S13's at least, you can cut the 3rd wire on the transmission. Cutting the wrong wire will knock out the tachometer sensor. I believe this is the same for S14. There are also ECU mods that remove it. Did you search?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> On the S13's at least, you can cut the 3rd wire on the transmission. Cutting the wrong wire will knock out the tachometer sensor. I believe this is the same for S14. There are also ECU mods that remove it. Did you search?



Yeah that was the first thing I did making sure it wasn't there already


----------



## S14_Sam (Mar 15, 2005)

bridrive55 said:


> On the S13's at least, you can cut the 3rd wire on the transmission. Cutting the wrong wire will knock out the tachometer sensor. I believe this is the same for S14. There are also ECU mods that remove it. Did you search?


I haven't yet, since I had a problem with my car this seemed like the only place to go was here.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'll show you the wonderful search button tonight...


----------

